# Rescue Me... Anyone still watching?



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I noticed that there are no new threads popping up for Rescue Me. Did everyone bail on it or just not posting? The latter is my excuse.

I've really been enjoying this season. There's been some really funny stuff along with some pretty serious scenes (Tommy @ Ground Zero). Michael J. Fox has been great. Sean's family. Black Sean's love life.



Spoiler



Candy the Money Sucking Hooker/Porn Star is back! Really curious to see how Kenny handles it over a few episodes. Is she really sorry or just going back to milk him some more?



Am I the only one still watching?


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

I just started watching about 2 episodes a week since the start of May. I'm about a year and a half behind - thank you TiVo.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

It's definitely gotten back to what made it great this season, but


Spoiler



I'm really not liking the direction they're taking with drunk Tommy.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Neenahboy said:


> It's definitely gotten back to what made it great this season, but
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



I don't think he's gotten drunk yet but he is definitely on that slide. To me it makes things a bit more believable. He's an alcoholic and it's totally within reason that he would relapse.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I was watching then the episode where he is in the bar with all the ghosts started and I was really getting bored, so I paused it and have not watched it since. I was semi enjoying the first few episodes this year, but then when i got there I just didn't like what was going on. I never was a fan of all the ghost stuff on the show.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he's gotten drunk yet but he is definitely on that slide. To me it makes things a bit more believable. He's an alcoholic and it's totally within reason that he would relapse.





Spoiler



Well, he got wasted at the bar that night when he saw Jimmy/his father/Conner/his brother, etc. I've never liked the interplay between him and Sheila, and you just know that storyline will come to a head soon, too. It's obvious he can't control it when he's not with her, and you can tell they're heading down the path of raging alcoholism again. And that's the very thing that brought us the "Tommy secretly fighting fires in Jimmy's old uniform" storyline, so I'm not particularly enthused.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Neenahboy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he got wasted at the bar that night when he saw Jimmy/his father/Conner/his brother, etc. I've never liked the interplay between him and Sheila, and you just know that storyline will come to a head soon, too. It's obvious he can't control it when he's not with her, and you can tell they're heading down the path of raging alcoholism again. And that's the very thing that brought us the "Tommy secretly fighting fires in Jimmy's old uniform" storyline, so I'm not particularly enthused.





Spoiler



the ghosts showed up after his first drink or two. Regardless, if your not a fan of that story arc then there's no sense in me trying to make you one.  It seems to me that Janet is his trigger. When she is in his life it seems that he cannot control his drinking. He quit drinking after Janet left (partly to get her back) but started again when they started having sex again. Sheila has been there most of the time but she does whatever she can to manipulate him. Including seducing him. She is part of the reason he started drinking again by giving him a "Safe Place" to drink.


I bet this is driving those folks that don't ever read spoilers nuts.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Still love the show


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I did a marathon of it about a week ago, so I'm not up to date on this week's show, so I'm not clicking on spoilers. I am really enjoying Michael J. Fox. Totally opposite end of the spectrum from his Family Ties days. He brings the funny and I see him in a totally different light.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm still watching but I'm about 4 episodes behind schedule right now. Even if there were threads, I'd be so far behind them that it wouldn't be worth resurrecting the thread.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm still watching, and still loving it. The best parts are still the chatter around the kitchen table in the firehouse.

I liked the episode when Tommy and Janet went up to the boarding school and had to go to dinner at the bed and breakfast. I was ROFL ... :up:


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Whether you're caught up or not, it's just good to know that I am not the only one left.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

windracer said:


> I'm still watching, and still loving it. The best parts are still the chatter around the kitchen table in the firehouse.
> 
> I liked the episode when Tommy and Janet went up to the boarding school and had to go to dinner at the bed and breakfast. I was ROFL ... :up:


What was the slam that Janet made to that lady about her clothes and kids wanting to ride her to school? I forgot how that one was worded but it was hilarious!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> What was the slam that Janet made to that lady about her clothes and kids wanting to ride her to school? I forgot how that one was worded but it was hilarious!


It was something about not wearing yellow.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

What was with the scene where the MJ Fox character had Tommy by the jewels and Tommy just did nothing but stand there and take it.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I'm still watching but I'm about 4 episodes behind schedule right now. Even if there were threads, I'd be so far behind them that it wouldn't be worth resurrecting the thread.


Im' right with you. Feel free to comment, I'll join in.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

I am still watching, this season is just as good as the first season. they are back into the groove.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Still watching. Had my TiVo HD crash and I lost a few episodes (the one with Tommy and Janet away at the boarding school at least).

I'm liking it better this season; seems funnier again. Although I agree with the above spoilered comments about Tommy's addiction.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I've been saving all the eps, and got all caught up the past couple of weeks, when there wasn't anything else on to watch.

This season is on par with the first couple of great seasons. Awesome.

Anyone know how many episodes are scheduled for this season?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Peter000 said:


> Anyone know how many episodes are scheduled for this season?


22.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

I was actually barely hanging on through last season, and with the almost 2-year break, I had no intention of returning... For whatever reason I tuned into the premiere and I've loved the season so far. Very few shows can make you laugh your ASS off but also have solid, convincing drama. I'm not a fan of Leary (he seems to be a self-loving ****** bag like a certain fire fighter we know), but he's stepped up his game. The scene with him and the ghosts in the bar was probably the best acting he's ever done. 

I love Garrity's storyline...he's always freakin' hysterical so it's great to see something real happen to him, and something that is probably occuring all the time with the guys who were at GZ. I've always liked the way the show addresses real issues, and am even impressed that Leary was level-headed enough to go with the "9/11 was a conspiracy" theory even though he personally disagrees with it. 

Michael J. Fox definitely played against type... a boozing pill popping parapalegic who discusses his c*** every ten seconds... 

I'm not sure how I feel about the Sheila/Tommy thing. I lost interest in that back in season two. I just don't care. Sheila was GREAT S1 and S2 and they should have left it at that. Callie Thorne was really good in that six minute single take monolouge she had though--that couldn't have been easy. 

Here's what the problem will be with this season: Rescue Me has done 13 episodes a season for each of it's four years. Now they're doing 22. That's a giant leap in story struture and character arcs, and we're gonna probably see a TON more filler and ridiculous storylines stemming from the fact that they have to produce 9 more episodes than usual. That's not an easy jump to make, story-wise. I'll reserve judgement for now but I think FX made a mistake with such a big order. 16 would have been perfect.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

mrdazzo7 said:


> Stuff Deleted.................
> 
> Here's what the problem will be with this season: Rescue Me has done 13 episodes a season for each of it's four years. Now they're doing 22. That's a giant leap in story struture and character arcs, and we're gonna probably see a TON more filler and ridiculous storylines stemming from the fact that they have to produce 9 more episodes than usual. That's not an easy jump to make, story-wise. I'll reserve judgement for now but I think FX made a mistake with such a big order. 16 would have been perfect.


These episodes were left over from the writers strike, rather than showing a short season in 08 they are showing an extended season in 09. IIRC they have been working on this season since summer of 08. I do hope this season continues along the same quality lines.

Imagine if season four was 22 episodes long. I would have drove to NY and kicked Dennis Leary in the nuts.


----------



## SoupMan (Mar 1, 2001)

I thought the scene in the bunk room of the fire house where Tommy was telling everybody who it was/wasn't OK to let know he was drinking again.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I have to catch up by starting at season 4. I think I was just really busy last summer.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

omnibus said:


> What was with the scene where the MJ Fox character had Tommy by the jewels and Tommy just did nothing but stand there and take it.


Bro code!

-smak-


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I am all caught up. I have a few shows I call "must see TV" meaning I make sure to watch them each week as they come on. This is the numero uno of my "must see TV" 

I do like the new story line with Tommy and the new probie etc.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I'm still watching, though I'm five or six episodes behind. Just too busy in the summer for much TV. From what I've seen so far, this season is a return to some of the greatness of the first three years.


----------



## toddvj (Apr 22, 2004)

I never miss an episode. I usually watch them the next day because we don't get FX-HD through my cable provider. Weird thing is they have FX-HD on demand though. Since I use a TiVo on my main TV, though, I just download the episodes and send them to my TiVo.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I have them recorded, and I will watch them eventually, but there's absolutely nothing about the show's recent seasons that makes me particulary in any sort of hurry. They're simply there for when there's just nothing at all I'd prefer to watch.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

dswallow said:


> I have them recorded, and I will watch them eventually, but there's absolutely nothing about the show's recent seasons that makes me particulary in any sort of hurry. They're simply there for when there's just nothing at all I'd prefer to watch.


This season is much better than last.

Frank


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

dswallow said:


> I have them recorded, and I will watch them eventually, but there's absolutely nothing about the show's recent seasons that makes me particulary in any sort of hurry. They're simply there for when there's just nothing at all I'd prefer to watch.


I kind of gotten to the point where if I have to force myself to watch something, because there's nothing else on, it's not worth recording. I did that recently with The Nine which has been repeating on DirecTV. I kind of liked the series during it's ABC run, but for some reason, I was having a REAL hard time rewatching those shows in order to get to the 3 or so never shown episodes. I just said screw it and deleted the SP. Rescue Me is deffiniately a must watch again.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

marksman said:


> I was watching then the episode where he is in the bar with all the ghosts started and I was really getting bored, so I paused it and have not watched it since. I was semi enjoying the first few episodes this year, but then when i got there I just didn't like what was going on. I never was a fan of all the ghost stuff on the show.


Marksman you dork. If you would have watched like 3 more minutes it would have gotten awesome again. Have some patience you eggplant.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I like eggplant. hmmm

I thought the latest episode was good. Looks like the hooker from hell is still around.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> I like eggplant. hmmm
> 
> I thought the latest episode was good. Looks like the hooker from hell is still around.


And as usual softy Ken is going to fall for her again. I would be totally shocked if she's not scamming him again.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm a few episodes behind but I am loving this season. Definitely a return to the quality of the first couple of seasons.

I love it when Tommy


Spoiler



drinks!


 Makes the show so entertaining!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Supfreak26 said:


> I'm a few episodes behind but I am loving this season. Definitely a return to the quality of the first couple of seasons.
> 
> I love it when Tommy
> 
> ...


Wow....I'm sure glad you spoilerized that....it would have ruined EVERYTHING for me....


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

marksman said:


> Marksman you dork. If you would have watched like 3 more minutes it would have gotten awesome again. Have some patience you eggplant.


You gonna let him talk to you like that?

OH, not sure what episode it was. But the whole naming the band conversation was hi-freakin'-larious!


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

The scene last week where Tommy was doing Janet in the car and the Chief rolled by, knocked on the window to invite Tommy to the fire - hilarious...

Love the scene where MJF is driving like a maniac, chugging beers and yaking on about his 'pole' - priceless stuff.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

rmassey said:


> The scene last week where Tommy was doing Janet in the car and the Chief rolled by, knocked on the window to invite Tommy to the fire - hilarious...
> 
> Love the scene where MJF is driving like a maniac, chugging beers and yaking on about his 'pole' - priceless stuff.


I love Chief's attitude during the ride to the "fire department thing" and offering Tommy & Franco a mint!

This has been an awesome season. I haven't seen last nights episode yet but look forward to it! For a change!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

This episode kept saying "This episode contains Nudity". I don't recall seeing any unless they consider Sheila's side boobs? I didn't realize the actor who plays white Sean was so talented!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Kamakzie said:


> This episode kept saying "This episode contains Nudity". I don't recall seeing any unless they consider Sheila's side boobs?


I know! What a freakin' tease! 





> I didn't realize the actor who plays white Sean was so talented!


I think he might be currently appearing on Broadway in something; he was a presenter at the Tonys a month or so ago.

How long ago was this filmed? Tommy's "grace" gave thanks for Brett Favre being traded to the Jets. lol.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Kamakzie said:


> I didn't realize the actor who plays white Sean was so talented!





busyba said:


> I think he might be currently appearing on Broadway in something; he was a presenter at the Tonys a month or so ago.


It's funny ... I remember thinking the same thing during his musical number. Since I've never seen him in anything else it's very easy to think of him as "Garretty the dumbass" instead of a talented actor who plays a dumbass really really well.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

How many times are they going to have a scene in a fire, in slow motion, cornered, with contrasting music playing?

I seem to be forcing myself to watch the recent episodes and when I do I fast forward through a lot of the Tommy ex/Sheila, Tommy drinking stuff.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Did some googling and Steven Pasquale (White Sean) was on Broadway in "Reasons to be Pretty" which closed 10 days ago after 85 performances.


In related stage news, Daniel Sujanta (Franco) played Christian in the b'way revival of "Cyrano DeBergerac" with Kevin Kline and Jennifer Garner about a year ago. 

He was pretty good, Kevin Kline was amazing, and Jennifer Garner was in waaaaay over her head.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

The first eight or so episodes this season were fantastic, but the last few have been crap. Last week's was definitely the worst of the season...it was so, so awkward, and not "I just can't look away" awkward, but the type of awkward where you have to force yourself to continue.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Yeah, the latest one, not so good.

Still waiting for them to explain why Lieu hasn't demanded a LOT more information from Candy before getting within six blocks of her again.


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

I don't care if White Sean is on broadway - the musical numbers are too far out of character for the show and add nothing. 

After the "cutting" drama of last night's episode (6/30), I hope things can move on a little from Tommy's major depression. 

Still an awesome show, but we need a more involving storyline.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

KRS said:


> I don't care if White Sean is on broadway - the musical numbers are too far out of character for the show and add nothing.


 I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

That was really messed up last night with Tommy and the torch on his leg.


----------



## MxRodriguez (May 1, 2003)

Kamakzie said:


> That was really messed up last night with Tommy and the torch on his leg.


But he wasn't even limping the next day at the hospital...
I like this show.. but they stop and start storylines for no apparent reason.

Im sure in the next few episodes Tommy is fine..
but a few eps later they will reference how bad the scab on his leg is getting.
and he has to drink even more to dull the pain.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

MxRodriguez said:


> But he wasn't even limping the next day at the hospital...


Because Sheila made it all better.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

windracer said:


> Because Sheila made it all better.


That's another thing that bothers me about this show, maybe it's handled better on other shows so that I don't notice it or maybe it's done SO much on this show that I can't help but notice it... they always have sex with underwear on. I know, I know it's basic cable, but I mean C'MON at least try and hide it, it's just weird to me.

After loving this show for the last few seasons, I feel myself turning against all these characters.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

This show has danced the shark. I might have excused one out of character lame Broadway musical number, but two? The whole Tommy Gavin story should have been allowed a resolution and end 2-3 seasons ago. Now it's a parody of itself. I've hung on since the beginning but enough's enough. SP canceled. When does Sons of Anarchy come back?


----------



## MxRodriguez (May 1, 2003)

Test said:


> That's another thing that bothers me about this show, maybe it's handled better on other shows so that I don't notice it or maybe it's done SO much on this show that I can't help but notice it... they always have sex with underwear on. I know, I know it's basic cable, but I mean C'MON at least try and hide it, it's just weird to me.
> 
> After loving this show for the last few seasons, I feel myself turning against all these characters.


BTW..
Tommy is a one-minute-man
From pants off to completion he is done before sheila can even get an O
How come she likes it soo much?
She is quite easy to please.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I can't disagree more about the musical scenes. I love the musical numbers. They are hilarious! Especially considering that it's all going on inside Garritty's head while he's all doped up.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I thought the season started out real good, but the last couple of episodes have really been bad. And Torch was some of the most depressing TV I have seen in a long time.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I thought the scene with Tommy wrapping up the burned child from the car wreck was pretty powerful. Just that fixed camera with him in the foreground and the rest of the crew in the background no looking ...


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

KRS said:


> I don't care if White Sean is on broadway - the musical numbers are too far out of character for the show and add nothing.


Agreed. These numbers are awful.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm loving this season. Tommy's drinking and sleeping with his ex and Sheila. Loved the rant at the AA meeting. Garrity's relationship with his brother cracks me up. I'm having a blast watching this. 

Not to say the show doesn't have its faults. The musical numbers have got to go. There is some humor in them but not enough payoff to put up with them, IMO. A lot of this season seems thrown together and sloppy. The writing isn't quite up to par with the first couple of seasons but it's definitely better than the last couple of years. 

This SP stays active until the very end!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I kinda like the musical numbers, but they do seem a bit "Eli Stone"-ish and out of character for this show (Tommy is usually the only one who has "visions" and they're of the darker variety).


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Generally, I like this show. I 30 second skip through the musical numbers and Tommy's "I talk to dead people" moments. I just don't like 'em.

Tommy's rant at the AA meeting was great. I'm really curious what is going to happen with Kenny aka "Lieu" and his whore/thief girlfriend. It just seems too good to be true for him. I feel like they are building up the relationship just to let the axe drop and totally destroy him. That's just what I expect from this show.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I thought the season started out real good, but the last couple of episodes have really been bad. And Torch was some of the most depressing TV I have seen in a long time.


I agree that this season started out strong, but lately has been dull. The 9/11 angle was great drama. What happened to the French chick and that story? It just dropped. I was expecting to learn why Jimmy didn't die in the 1st tower but they just seem to have forgotten that story to show Tommy and Sheila having sex. again. and again. and again.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

justen_m said:


> I'm really curious what is going to happen with Kenny aka "Lieu" and his whore/thief girlfriend. It just seems too good to be true for him. I feel like they are building up the relationship just to let the axe drop and totally destroy him.


I don't think she can revert to the nasty whore again. She sat outside the firehouse in the cold for how long? and now cleaning the apartment, which was the biggest job in the world.

I just think it will be hard to fathom if she is supposed to have gone through all that just to take Kenny for some more money. She only got 20k the first time, I think, and she knows he doesn't have even that much anymore.

She must have turned over a new leaf.

Besides, she's just too damn cute!


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

I liked the Don King....Don Knotts exchange at the beginning! The Chief seems to be turning into a comedic character now - odd since he so recently ranted about having to be a hard ass to prove himself to the guys. 

I can't tell what the plotline with Franco and the boxer chick/suspected ***** is going to turn into...her getting out of bed and browsing through CDs while Franco waxed poetic about the best sex he's ever had was surely a sign that something is amiss there. 

One thing I don't understand is why is Connor's ghost a ~20 year old man? I think the first time he showed up, something was said about this is how he would have turned out, but IMHO, the ghost would be 10x more powerful if it were still a kid. 

Here's hoping that this musical number free episode signals the end of the distractingly annoying displays of white Sean's broadway abilities!!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

My guess is that she and her lesbian lover want a baby and she is trying to trick Franco into knocking her up.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

That is a great guess since she is being slow about the sex.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

"Damn cancer kids ..., oh, uh, not you."



Also loved the male stripper in the hospital for Sean.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

windracer said:


> Also loved the male stripper in the hospital for Sean.


Until he bent over, then not so much.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

I'll admit it's slowed down a bit but this is the first time they've done a 22 episode season, and right now we're in the middle. Most shows start great, then taper off, but then get good again. I think we'll have a few more episodes of exposition and set-up and filler but then everything will get good again. 

You can tell they kind of dragging certain things out. In a regular season, Sean's cancer storyline would have unfolded over four or five eps, maybe six. The thing with Lou and Candy, same thing. Not three episodes of her standing outside, then one episode she comes over, the next episode she cleans the apartment, the next episode they have dinner.... It would be much more accelerated. 

Anyway, my guess is it will gain some of the awesomeness it had at the beginning of the season...


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I'm wondering what's going to happen to Lou after that kid took a joy ride with the fire truck. So much for keeping it on the "down low". I see several lawsuits from the drivers who were involved with accidents.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

KRS said:


> I liked the Don King....Don Knotts exchange at the beginning! The Chief seems to be turning into a comedic character now - odd since he so recently ranted about having to be a hard ass to prove himself to the guys.
> 
> One thing I don't understand is why is Connor's ghost a ~20 year old man? I think the first time he showed up, something was said about this is how he would have turned out, but IMHO, the ghost would be 10x more powerful if it were still a kid.


I've noticed the quick change with the Chief as well and I'm disappointed they didn't keep up with the "hardass" storyline. I'm chalking it up to him not being able to sustain that attitude for long as it's out of character for him.

The reason they are using a 20-year-old Connor is because it's easier to do that than to find a kid that looks like what Connor did 3 or 4 years ago. I'm sure the original kid looks much different so he wouldn't work. I like this better than if they used some kid that didn't really look like him. That's more jarring, IMO.



jamesbobo said:


> I'm wondering what's going to happen to Lou after that kid took a joy ride with the fire truck. So much for keeping it on the "down low". I see several lawsuits from the drivers who were involved with accidents.


I'm sure we won't hear about this ever again. This scene, like the rest of this episode, seemed to be all comic relief and no real substance or plot advancement. I'm ok with that as I thought it was very entertaining. I just think the cancer kid scene was there to make us laugh.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

Kamakzie said:


> My guess is that she and her lesbian lover want a baby and she is trying to trick Franco into knocking her up.


I like this theory. :up:


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Supfreak26 said:


> I'm sure the original kid looks much different so he wouldn't work. I like this better than if they used some kid that didn't really look like him. That's more jarring, IMO.


Yeah, like when they changed the kid actor who played JJ in "The Dead Zone" after a few seasons when production moved to Vancouver. :down:


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm wondering if they dropped all these story lines from earlier in the season because the early eps were written before the writers strike and then the later ones after. So maybe they couldnt' get all the actors again after filming the early episodes.

My theory on Lou and the former (current) hooker is that she's after his pension money. She's making nice to get a piece of it. Her whole marriage proposal out of thin air seems to support this. I actually had a friend who something similar to this happened. Her hubby married her to get his hands on half her huge disability settlement. As soon as it settled, he took half and split.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Yeah, the sudden marriage proposal is definitely hinky. Up until that point, I was giving her the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

I assumed the marriage proposal had to do with deportation issues, but i never thought about Lou's retirement. Something's definitely amiss with her sex refusal.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm really enjoying the season. However it's an odd show in that I also FF through the musical numbers and close to anything with Sheila in it and yet I don't seem to miss any key points (Sheila is plain annoying and adding nothing to the story right now, the musical numbers are/were creative but I'm done with them). I'm glad they've cut back on the dream sequences for Tommy that appear real at first.

I'm confused by the two chiefs. At first it seemed Feinstein was more senior but during the hospital visit he was scared of the other one (I'm terrible with names) finding out. I'm lost on who is the boss and how the two of them relate to each other.


----------



## SoupMan (Mar 1, 2001)

I'm three eps behind now. It's not that any of the story lines were turning me off, I just seem to have lost my Rescue Me mojo for the time being.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Yeah Rescue Me is essentially back to the "don't give a crap" portion of my tivo now. A shame because it started off so good this year.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Too bad; you're missing some absolutely hilarious stuff. Some of the past seasons have been slow but this season I've been psyched to watch it every week. Loved this week's episode, with the scene at the bar, and the fight, and the chief's wife (I purposefully wrote this to be spoiler-safe ). It hasn't gotten too far out there, so far anyway, like it does sometimes. Andrea Roth continues to be _so_ hot, in every way. What's not to like?


----------



## SoupMan (Mar 1, 2001)

Oh, don't get me wrong. I'm going to watch it. Just for some reason I can't put my finger on, I've let a few episodes pile up, which is unusual for me.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

JohnB1000 said:


> I'm really enjoying the season. However it's an odd show in that I also FF through the musical numbers and close to anything with Sheila in it and yet I don't seem to miss any key points (Sheila is plain annoying and adding nothing to the story right now, the musical numbers are/were creative but I'm done with them).


I was actually shocked that they kept doing the musical stuff. Once I thought "Ha, that's funny..." but then they did it for like four episodes. I FF'ed through all of those, and last night I began what I think will be a weekly ritual of FF'ing through Tommy/Janet scenes. It's just a repeat everytime they get together, down to the dialogue. That's one area where you can tell the writer's are struggling to go for 22 eps.

I'm looking forward to Maury Tierny's arc, although it sucks that she's playing yet another chick into Tommy. The whole "Tommy is inexplicably irresistable to every woman on the planet" played itself out by season 2 so it sucks when they bring in good guest starts to play the same role. Hopefully they do something different with this one. We'll see.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

madscientist said:


> Too bad; you're missing some absolutely hilarious stuff.


Kinda reminds me of fans of "jackass" stuff. Somehow they truly believe it is hilarious. OK. It;'s more like toilet humor. It can be funny in extreme moderation, or maybe even just the first or second time the device is used. But more than that it's just not funny. At all.

I do still have this season of Rescue Me accumulating (20, 22 episodes so far? Or maybe that's "accumulated".) But I *know* I'll be more interested in watching the last couple Ugly Betty episodes long before I get to the "Rescue Me" season. The only reason this season of "Rescue Me" even has a chance to be watched in this household is through the good graces of two 1TB DVR expanders connected to my TiVo receivers.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

I used to love this show. I still like it but, get annoyed with stories that just stop. What happened to Lou's whore gf? Tommy's leg never got infected or anything from the blow torch? I did miss two episodes a while ago. I think something happened to the French chick? Or did they just drop her story line too?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jcondon said:


> I used to love this show. I still like it but, get annoyed with stories that just stop. What happened to Lou's whore gf? Tommy's leg never got infected or anything from the blow torch? I did miss two episodes a while ago. I think something happened to the French chick? Or did they just drop her story line too?


This. Story lines just seem to be dropped for no appearent reason. Lui's two gf just fizzled. I'm also a bit tired of Tommy and his family going on and off the wagon constantly to the point where I'm starting to cringe. And Sheila, as hot as she is, is just plain annoying. I think I watch more for the one liners and the Andrea Roth scenes.

I think they are REALLY struggling to make 22 coherent episodes and I think the writer's strike caused some issues with some of the actors being able to return. I'll bet the arc with the French reporter was filmed before the strike and she couldn't come back after.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> And Sheila, as hot as she is, is just plain annoying.


I found her breakfast outfit very distracting, but even I realized how crazy she was...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> I found her breakfast outfit very distracting, but even I realized how crazy she was...


:up:


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I think the writers wrote this season the way I am watching it. Do a couple of episodes, take a couple of weeks off, do a couple more, etc. That way, you see the arc developing and if you don't see it for one episode you assume it'll return in the next one. Then you take a couple of weeks off and when you come back you completely forget what was going on before and therefore don't notice the dropped stories.

Also, can they fight a fire at any point in an episode or is it written somewhere that it has to be the opening scene?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Also, can they fight a fire at any point in an episode or is it written somewhere that it has to be the opening scene?


Any point. They have conversations in the firehouse and then get interrupted by the recorded female voice.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

I am sticking with it this season but, I might delete it after this season. The more I think about it the more it just annoys me. Guess if it improves over the second half I might keep it.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I noticed something interesting about this weeks episode "Clean" and I'm not sure how often there have been others where this popped up, but no fire, no rescue scenes. This was obviously one of the first times I noticed that.

I'm also wavering this season, I've had the same odd feeling of plot points being put into play, then *poof* gone.

I did notice Lenny Clark has lost a lot of weight and looks really healthy for the first time in a while, that made me think there was a break in shooting recently, since he was looking a bit larger in his last few appearances.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

What happened to the baby?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

What baby?


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

I am pretty sure originally Shelia was sleeping with Tommy to get preg.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Maybe they rotated writers


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

busyba said:


> What baby?


I'm thinking he's talking about the baby that Tommy's ex had with Tommy's brother.

As for the plot points, I think it's pretty obvious what the major plot point will be this season. Sheila's son is going to either get seriously hurt or die on the job, and it will be because of Tommy's drinking.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

busyba said:


> What baby?


The baby Tommy's ex-wife had. It just disappeared...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> The baby Tommy's ex-wife had. It just disappeared...


Oh yeah. Maybe they sent him to boarding school too.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> The baby Tommy's ex-wife had. It just disappeared...


Ah that's right. I totally forgot. Such a well written show.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

What happened to Michael J. Fox? Did I miss something or did he just disappear too?


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

jcondon said:


> What happened to Michael J. Fox? Did I miss something or did he just disappear too?


He got tossed when Tommy outed his drinking and drug issues.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Ah that must have been the 2 episodes I missed. Can never tell what is missed vs what they just dropped. Thanks...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

It seems to me that this year, they seem to be focusing a lot more on toilet humor than ever before. It seems half the show sometimes is a bunch of raunchy jokes/discussions.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> It seems to me that this year, they seem to be focusing a lot more on toilet humor than ever before. It seems half the show sometimes is a bunch of raunchy jokes/discussions.


It's been like that every year.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Maybe the baby is like the kids on Nip/Tuck they only show up every 8 or 9 episodes.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

marksman said:


> Maybe the baby is like the kids on Nip/Tuck they only show up every 8 or 9 episodes.


But they never even refer to the baby. When they talk about his kids, they talk about the 2 daughters and the dead son. But the baby is never mentioned. Or shown.

It is like it just disappeared....


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I think that Michael J. Fox got custody of it when he and Janet broke up.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> But they never even refer to the baby. When they talk about his kids, they talk about the 2 daughters and the dead son. But the baby is never mentioned. Or shown.
> 
> It is like it just disappeared....


My wife claims she saw a crib earlier this season and asked me about it. I don't remember seeing the baby at all this season. Perhaps it is on a bender like the rest of the Gavin clan.


----------



## toddvj (Apr 22, 2004)

I remember they mentioned the baby one episode, but I don't remember exactly when.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> But they never even refer to the baby. When they talk about his kids, they talk about the 2 daughters and the dead son. But the baby is never mentioned. Or shown.
> 
> It is like it just disappeared....


Like the missing Gavin brother from season 1?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm up to date now and really enjoying it. The baby was mentioned this week though clearly missing last week during various home related scenes. I found the show enthralling and the long season has just made it become part of my routine and it's comfortable to know it will be there each week,

Hi there Antony the spam


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Still watching, though I'm nine or 10 episodes behind.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

DougF said:


> Still watching, though I'm nine or 10 episodes behind.


Still watching, too. And, I'm liking this season a lot.

I do get frustrated with the 'dropped' storylines.....particularly the hooker and "Lieu". Glad to see they brought it back last week (he said he was getting married), but what next?

Overall, I still find it pretty entertaining....great lines, firehouse kitchen scenes are still pretty funny and, overall, some good drama....so, I just go with it.

It is TV, after all, and if something makes me laugh or holds my attention for most of the show, well, I'll keep watching until it 'jumps the shark', which I don't think it has.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I don't even notice dropped storylines, I think it's realistic for them to be hot one minute and on the back burner the next. I really have started to be forced to FF through any scene with Sheila in it (though I did stay for the Janet one since Sheila didn't talk much). Most of her scenes seem so irrelevant and she is just annoying.

What is a cunf anyway


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

After another excruciating Tommy/Sheila scene (titatta) I finally made my peace with this show and deleted my SP. This season has been absolutely deplorable after such a strong beginning.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Odds Bodkins said:


> After another excruciating Tommy/Sheila scene (titatta) I finally made my peace with this show and deleted my SP. This season has been absolutely deplorable after such a strong beginning.


Wow, I love the show, I love the long seasons and pretty much all the stories except for Sheila (use FF). It's the only show I know that can literally make me laugh out loud and then get stressed out about the latest fire scene.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

JohnB1000 said:


> Wow, I love the show, I love the long seasons and pretty much all the stories except for Sheila (use FF). It's the only show I know that can literally make me laugh out loud and then get stressed out about the latest fire scene.


Unfortunately, it's going nowhere for me. The loose plotlines are just too glaring to overlook. Even the asides in the firehouse/on the firetruck lack the spit they used to have. Damian and black Shawn add nothing to the show and Garrity's musical numbers were... well, we know what they were. Tommy is never held accountable for his on the job blunders, even though we're threatened with it every time, nothing ever happens.

I have found myself watching solely out of loyalty lately since I've been with it since the beginning... which is a tell tale sign that it's time to walk away. It'll just go around and around in circles again, until they decide to off another major character.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

I had to fast forward this last couple mins of this weeks episode. The rest I thought was better then it has been in a while. 

Don't want to ruin it for anyone.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Heh, baby carrot.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Are untagged spoilers allowed in here?


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

i laughed a ton during this episode, the firehouse helping garrity with his 'tiny issue' was hilarious.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

OK, this episode was hilarious. My wife and I were rolling around after the carrot scene punchline. I love that they stick with it long enough; lots of shows would do that same bit in 1/3 the time and it wouldn't be nearly as funny. Yes, it's "low" humor. Yes, they sometimes drop plotlines (although not nearly as much as some people think--they do take hiatus for a while now and then but they usually get back to the important ones). I still think this is one of the funniest shows on TV.

And, for anyone who doesn't see the difference between Rescue Me and Jackass (yes, I'm looking at you dswallow ) I suggest they stick to Cosby Show re-runs to get their humor


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

The carrot scene was great. It was so well-executed that I didn't mind that it was a play on a very old joke (guy goes to the doctor with the same "problem", doctor says what did you do last night, guy says "same thing I do every night, watch tv, eat some cheetos, **** off and go to bed: )


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Maura Tierney's scene was pretty funny too, as was the scene of the guys watching the pron video (tilt heads left, tilt heads right).


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

jcondon said:


> I had to fast forward this last couple mins of this weeks episode. The rest I thought was better then it has been in a while.
> 
> Don't want to ruin it for anyone.


I also FF the last few minutes, for the same reason as usual, but I think the show has been solid all year long.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

windracer said:


> Maura Tierney's scene was pretty funny too, as was the scene of the guys watching the pron video (tilt heads left, tilt heads right).


yeah, that was good, i was hoping that perhaps she'd start dating Tommy and put something new on the horizon.

oh, the Opie whistling was good stuff too


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

JohnB1000 said:


> I also FF the last few minutes, for the same reason as usual, but I think the show has been solid all year long.


The last few minutes? Wasn't that the scene w/Sheila? That was the best scene in the whole show. Very powerful.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> The last few minutes? Wasn't that the scene w/Sheila? That was the best scene in the whole show. Very powerful.


The last few minutes of the latest show = YES, every scene with either just Sheila or Sheila and Tommy = YES. I can't stand her character and I FF everything (and yet don't seem to miss any key story aspects). I admit I am probably way too shallow and miss all the deeper meanings but I've got better things to do with my time than watch her.

As for the monologue she did earlier in the season, I found it overacted and cheap in a way that it was too easy to do, not as powerful etc. as most others did.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

JohnB1000 said:


> The last few minutes of the latest show = YES, every scene with either just Sheila or Sheila and Tommy = YES.


You missed the best part of the episode. Really. Go back and watch it. Incredible acting. Very moving.
She's not being crazy Sheila---she's explaining to Tommy about relationships in general and theirs in particular.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> You missed the best part of the episode. Really. Go back and watch it. Incredible acting. Very moving.
> She's not being crazy Sheila---she's explaining to Tommy about relationships in general and theirs in particular.


I think she is one of the best actors on the show - and last nights scene was further proof.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> You missed the best part of the episode. Really. Go back and watch it. Incredible acting. Very moving.
> She's not being crazy Sheila---she's explaining to Tommy about relationships in general and theirs in particular.


Oh, I thought she was STILL being crazy Sheila. I don't get why he keeps going back to her. He's got a hot wife (ex-wife, I keep forgetting if they ever got divorced or not) and appearently they please each other in bed, yet Sheila has this wrap around him that he can't get away from. And you know eventually Maura's character is going to get her claws on him as well. And it's Dennis "bleeping" Leary, not exactly Brad Pitt is he? I thought last week's episode was going to be the end of a sexual relationship with both of them for awhile, yet we're back in the same circle again.

I did love the "orange" scene and I loved the Lue and Needles scene about the Best Man. Also loved Sean and Tommy's daughter stuff. Needles is turning into a really funny character. Now what I want to see is Lue's fiance and Needles wife get it on at some point


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> I think she is one of the best actors on the show - and last nights scene was further proof.


+1

I can't stand the character, and I'm really hoping she'll DIAF, but the actress really is quite fantastic (by which I mean talented, not just hawt, although she's also _smokin'_ hawt ).

And that scene at the end of the last episode really is worth watching, even for Sheila-haters (of which I am one).

I do have to say though that I'm pretty fed up with the attitude that both Sheila and Janet are giving Tommy. Neither one of them have clean hands in the relationships (just a small sampling... Janet: banging Tommy's brother and having his baby... Sheila: repeatedly roofying Tommy and burning a house down with him in it...) and have a *ton* of nerve being all holier-than-thou with Tommy.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> The last few minutes? Wasn't that the scene w/Sheila? That was the best scene in the whole show. Very powerful.


I tried to listen to her but, lost interest. Just seemed like nutty babbling to me.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

jcondon said:


> I tried to listen to her but, lost interest. Just seemed like nutty babbling to me.


I thought the dialog in "Shelia" episode was outstanding. This weeks episode I was not that into it.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Taking the liberty of copying my post from the Rescue Me episode thread since this thread seems to be getting the most attention and is more relevant to my comments:

As far as I'm concerned this show has gone from "pushing the envelope" to being like a little kid trying to see how much he can get away with. Each episode is raunchier than the last one. I have nothing against "raunch" or I wouldn't be watching, but this season they are really just too far over the top. It's vulgarity for vulgarity's sake. Rather than being bawdy or edgy (where coarse language and sex are part of the story), it's just plain crude. I guess it appeals to the younger audience, but I think the writers are just indulging their own inner child. Guess I'm in the minority, but so far I'm not enjoying this season at all.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Sorry, I'm just not interested in Sheila and she's gone to far. Her "wonderful" scenes are boring and uninteresting to me and she really is not integrated into the show very well.

I also loved that Needles and Lue scene "I'll do anything for you Lue" followed by "I ain't doin that" This was one of the best episodes of a great season for me.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

JohnB1000 said:


> I also loved that Needles and Lue scene


Where do you get "Lue"? It's either "Lieu" (short for "Lieutenant") or changed to the common "Lou".


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I got it from Steveknj's post above. I have to say it's an odd thing to trouble you so


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

ADG said:


> Taking the liberty of copying my post from the Rescue Me episode thread since this thread seems to be getting the most attention and is more relevant to my comments:
> 
> As far as I'm concerned this show has gone from "pushing the envelope" to being like a little kid trying to see how much he can get away with. Each episode is raunchier than the last one. I have nothing against "raunch" or I wouldn't be watching, but this season they are really just too far over the top. It's vulgarity for vulgarity's sake. Rather than being bawdy or edgy (where coarse language and sex are part of the story), it's just plain crude. I guess it appeals to the younger audience, but I think the writers are just indulging their own inner child. Guess I'm in the minority, but so far I'm not enjoying this season at all.


I saw your post over there, but I disagreed 100% so I didn't have any response. I'm not sure what you consider "younger" but my wife and I are not young anymore and we think it's hilarious. It's definitely vulgar but I don't agree it's just for vulgarity's sake; it's for humor's sake.

On the other hand, we both thought "Lucky Louie" was really funny; most folks here didn't like that at all. So maybe it's us


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

This season started out huge, but lately is just completely all over the place. They start story arcs which just disappear into thin air. If it doesn't finish with a bang, I'm done after this season.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

madscientist said:


> I saw your post over there, but I disagreed 100% so I didn't have any response. I'm not sure what you consider "younger" but my wife and I are not young anymore and we think it's hilarious. It's definitely vulgar but I don't agree it's just for vulgarity's sake; it's for humor's sake.
> 
> On the other hand, we both thought "Lucky Louie" was really funny; most folks here didn't like that at all. So maybe it's us


Hey listen, clearly there are LOTS of people who don't have a problem with it and that's fine. But from my perspective it IS overly vulgar this season (much more than in the past) and that detracts from the show. It reminds me of NYPD Blue - remember how, in the beginning, every week the writers picked a new word that had never (or rarely) been used in Network Primetime shows and beat it to death? That's what I see here - each week it's a new "taboo" and they push it as far as they can.

But again, vanilla & chocolate - I get it


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> I got it from Steveknj's post above. I have to say it's an odd thing to trouble you so


I guess the spelling police are out. I can't spell and I was too lazy to look up how to spell Lt. I figure, as long as you know what I mean, it's close enough


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

ADG said:


> Hey listen, clearly there are LOTS of people who don't have a problem with it and that's fine. But from my perspective it IS overly vulgar this season (much more than in the past) and that detracts from the show. It reminds me of NYPD Blue - remember how, in the beginning, every week the writers picked a new word that had never (or rarely) been used in Network Primetime shows and beat it to death? That's what I see here - each week it's a new "taboo" and they push it as far as they can.
> 
> But again, vanilla & chocolate - I get it


While I agree there are some bits that perhaps were a bit over the top, Rescue Me has ALWAYS pushed the envelope for basic cable, and in some respects I always thought this show would have been even better on HBO or Showtime. That said, this isn't a show you watch if this kind of thing bothers you. I think it might be a case of them running out of ideas for that sort of humor than anything.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> I guess the spelling police are out. I can't spell and I was too lazy to look up how to spell Lt. I figure, as long as you know what I mean, it's close enough


Are you new here? Welcome to TCF!


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

ADG said:


> It reminds me of NYPD Blue - remember how, in the beginning, every week the writers picked a new word that had never (or rarely) been used in Network Primetime shows and beat it to death?


Nooooooo... don't really remember that at all. IIRC early NYPD Blue was all about who's butt they were going to show naked that week 

Well, maybe the fact that I don't remember it says just about everything that needs to be said about this


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Guess I'm on the other side of the fence with the carrot joke. I thought that whole scene was hilarious (like Lieu being disinterested until he hears what it concerns) BUT then they lost me when they took the joke further than they should've, the hand. Garrity was always slow, but man they made him border line retarded in that scene. He couldn't put two and two together when his hand turned the same color? Are people really still watching that KK sex video or is there a new one out?

I also FF'd through the Sheila speech at the end annnd any of the other Tommy/Love triangle scenes.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Test said:


> Are people really still watching that KK sex video or is there a new one out?


These episodes were shot a long time ago, so there are going to be some dated references. In a previous episode, Tommy is talking about Favre being with the Jets.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Wow, they sure have brought the funny back this season! I'm loving it! And Callie Thorne deserves an Emmy.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

busyba said:


> These episodes were shot a long time ago, so there are going to be some dated references. In a previous episode, Tommy is talking about Favre being with the Jets.


Thanks, thought I was missing out.


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> The last few minutes? Wasn't that the scene w/Sheila? That was the best scene in the whole show. Very powerful.


Yeah, Sheila was very eloquent for a crazy person


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

As much as I thought Callie Thorne delivered a powerful performance, I also kept thinking "if any chick pulled this power trip on me, I'd get up and walk out." Talk about psycho!


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> As much as I thought Callie Thorne delivered a powerful performance, I also kept thinking "if any chick pulled this power trip on me, I'd get up and walk out." Talk about psycho!


And she would call you in the next day or two for a booty call. 

Tommy can't honestly think Shelia is anywhere near done with him. Not sure why she can't just find some other guy. Other then she is CRAZY.

Next time she called for whatever he should tell her to get the creepy super to do it (or her).


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

billboard_NE said:


> Are you new here? Welcome to TCF!


Let's see, I'm coming up on 5,000 messages, you have about 700, well i think you are newer than me!!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

d-dub said:


> Yeah, Sheila was very eloquent for a crazy person


As Sheila pointed out, she's not the one who sees her dead husband...


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Amnesia said:


> As Sheila pointed out, she's not the one who sees her dead husband...


zzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZING!


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Wow, they sure have brought the funny back this season! I'm loving it! And Callie Thorne deserves an Emmy.


I agree.

I am still liking this season a lot. 
Callie Thomas was great in her "monologue" a few episodes back and also in this past episode with Tommy. She is a great actress and I don't think it's overdone at all.

The carrot scene was great, the porn flick scene, Maura Tieirney....

It's all good right now, I think.
I would like to see what's happening with Lieu and his fiance.....will he or won't he? And, will Janet's kids all of a sudden be a lot older in some future episode?

Those are the 'dropped' story lines that bother me a bit, but overall the show has been funny, dramatic, and just plain entertaining.

I don't think it's any raunchier this season than any other season..Imagine it on HBO or Showtime...I think it would be great, but others might feel that it would go over the top.

Will definitely keep watching and hope for another good season next year!


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> Let's see, I'm coming up on 5,000 messages, you have about 700, well i think you are newer than me!!


I know that you have a higher post count than I will ever have, I was referring to the fact that sometimes spelling and grammar can seem more important in a message to some (not me). So I was sarcastically pointing out that you must be new not to know that.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

this week's was the best of the season i thought, i laughed so much during it - more than i can remember in any prior episode this season.


----------



## unixadm (Jan 1, 2001)

Wow...last night's episode had to be one of the most uncomfortable, unfunny episodes ever. 

The beginning in the grocery store was the only funny part of the show but was way over the top...and even that just wasn't as funny as it could have been.

Sheila being back to her crazy self with the lighter was just the start of the really uncomfortable rest of the episode.....

Then the Janet part.....no way he wouldn't have been arrested...the owner would have pressed charges for the damage.....and it isn't like Tommy and Janet could just pull out $1000 and give it to the owner for the damages. 

Then the part with then next crazy lady....Maura Tierney....who I usually really like...just a weird scene.
...not really liking her character or scenes.....how many crazy woman are really out there for 1 guy...can't there be a normal one once in a while?

And not any laugh out loud, funny line stuff sprinkled throughout like usual.
Only one episode left until the season finale?? Hope they make the next 2 episodes better!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

So I was confused ... did Janet only sleep with Jimmy _before_ they were each married, or was she the "affair" as well?

I liked Sheila's jab about Tommy not knowing about Hamlet but knowing "Sleepless in Seattle."  But yeah, she is still psycho.


----------



## unixadm (Jan 1, 2001)

Janet CLAIMS it was only before they were each married....now, maybe that is true, and the affair months before Jimmy died was someone else....

but then again, she said something to the effect of "Would it really make a difference to you if I slept with him before we were married, or a week before he died?"....then went into a rant about how he ended up sleeping with Sheila......so maybe she was both...the "we were on a break" one time thing, and the longer term during the marriage affair.....but knew that Tommy was going to go ballistic and figured that she wanted to give him enough truth to get it out in the open, but not too much truth that he would go to far over the edge.

I thought that Sheila had handcuffed Tommy because she was going to tell him about Janet and Jimmy and that she wanted to have him under her control when she told him.....she even went to the point where she said that after Jimmy died, that Tommy was the only person that made sense to her to hook up with....and I was waiting to hear that it was because Janet was taking her Jimmy away from her and she didn't have a chance to fight for him since he died, so she decided to take Tommy from Janet. That would have all made sense....and added to the whole speech she did a few episodes ago....but then she reverted back to Crazy Sheila....Of course, she did reference the Sleepless in Seattle movie with the lighter....which is also Janet's favorite movie.....so the hints are all out there......will just have to see how it plays out.

Who knows...Guess we will find out soon, unless they just drop the ball again and move to a different story line next week 

Oh, and on the Lieu storyline.....who thinks that Candy didn't get any inheritance and had made a huge "this is the last time" score from some scam....now she is "reformed" and settled, spending the money on her and Lieu....but soon her past will rise back up and slap Lieu right in the face?


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

unixadm said:


> Oh, and on the Lieu storyline.....who thinks that Candy didn't get any inheritance and had made a huge "this is the last time" score from some scam....now she is "reformed" and settled, spending the money on her and Lieu....but soon her past will rise back up and slap Lieu right in the face?


i thought that was pretty clear that was the setup, it's all too packaged for it not to be a big scam.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I thought the scene with Maura Tierney was great. The way she described herself was basically describing Tommy. Maybe getting involved with someone who is just like him will put a well-needed mirror up to himself.

Then again, maybe not!


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

We watched two episodes last night. We're now only 10 behind. I'm really enjoying this year and would like to find a little time to catch up.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

OK - we are about 5 behind and watched the one from 7/21 last night.
Needles' Russian mail order wife. Yowzer.

Uncle Teddy: "I really needed that ride." A near stroke out moment for me, I was laughing so hard.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

unixadm said:


> Oh, and on the Lieu storyline.....who thinks that Candy didn't get any inheritance and had made a huge "this is the last time" score from some scam....now she is "reformed" and settled, spending the money on her and Lieu....but soon her past will rise back up and slap Lieu right in the face?


Where is the big score coming from? I don't think Lieu has two nickels to rub together.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

efilippi said:


> Where is the big score coming from? I don't think Lieu has two nickels to rub together.


Maybe she'll try and kill him for the insurance?


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Sheila is one freaky wench!


----------



## unixadm (Jan 1, 2001)

efilippi said:


> Where is the big score coming from? I don't think Lieu has two nickels to rub together.


I think you misunderstood my post....

I am saying that my guess is that all the money she has NOW that was supposedly from an inheritance is from some big score she ALREADY did......

She then decided to retire from the scamming and settle down with the one guy that seemed to really care for her.

Now that her and Lieu are married and spending the money, someone is going to come after them for the money or revenge.

Only my guess...but that is the writing I see on the wall.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

unixadm said:


> I think you misunderstood my post....


Yup, I certainly did. Perhaps you are right. I think she is way to hot for Lieu.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> I thought the scene with Maura Tierney was great. The way she described herself was basically describing Tommy. Maybe getting involved with someone who is just like him will put a well-needed mirror up to himself.
> 
> Then again, maybe not!


Yeah I said to my wife it is the female version of Tommy. Except drugs seem to be her goto vice more then booze (not that she doesn't drink too).

I thought it was great she was like try but, you still have to go.


----------



## dagojr (Jan 9, 2004)

unixadm said:


> ...not really liking her character or scenes.....how many crazy woman are really out there for 1 guy...can't there be a normal one once in a while?


You must be married. try dating in Vegas.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

jcondon said:


> Yeah I said to my wife it is the female version of Tommy. Except drugs seem to be her goto vice more then booze (not that she doesn't drink too).
> 
> I thought it was great she was like try but, you still have to go.


haha, I had to read that a few times

I thought you said that YOUR wife was the female Tommy


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I seriously don't know why Tommy keeps going back to Sheila. That woman is a serious control freak. For that matter, so is Janet, but at least I know why he can't get rid of her.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Anyone get the feeling the briefcase is a shrine to Jimmy?

And are the writers or Leary trying to set Callie Thorne up for an Emmy? She's had two monologues (don't get me wrong, she nailed them) and then this week's episode that just seem more designed to get her noticed at awards time.


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> As Sheila pointed out, she's not the one who sees her dead husband...


I see them too... don't you?


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

unixadm said:


> ...how many crazy woman are really out there for 1 guy...can't there be a normal one once in a while?


No sane woman would touch Tommy Gavin with a 10 foot halligan!


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

This season has been extremely two sided for me. I think they've done some of the best comedy to date... All of the comedic, ridiculous situations have been awesome (ie, sean and his brother, sean's "carrot" debacle", and the hilariously random ninja avocado thief). I also think Maura Tierney's character is funny too. Everyone says she "the female tommy" but I disagree in the sense that she seems completely anti-bull**it whereas tommy, for all the sleeping around he does, is a total drama magnet. Kelly is like him in the sense that she's id-driven, but she's the opposite of him when it comes to the extra "crap". 

I think where this season lost me is the drama aspect. I've said it before, but it was a bad idea for them to do a 22 episode season. I think 16 would have been a good compromise. The Tommy/Janet/Sheila triangle, which I honestly thought was over last season, has been so dragged out and pointless... I didn't even think Tommy liked Sheila, so why is it a contest? Yeah that have good sex, but it seems like this competition is more about "who do you want to be with for the rest of your life" which is very different. I don't know I just don't buy it. I feel like every single (repetitive) scene of them is meant to "shock" us with gratuity. While I never mind see CT-sideboob, seeing her and gross leary screw every episode does nothing for me. And they actually made Janet more unrealistic and vile buy writing lines like "Either you go with her or you get to see Katie... most fathers wouldn't consider that a choice..."

I also no longer care about Tommy's drinking, or the fact that he got his whole family and sponsee back on it. I just don't have an investment in it. I also don't get the point of this Leiu storyline. Unless you're right and Candy's past comes back to haunt them, I just don't see the point. I guess it's supposed to be character development, but I don't care... lol.

But anyway, I think it's a pacing issue--does anyone else agree? The unfolding of the storylines is taking waaay longer but it's not really worth the delay. Take Garrity's cancer--in a previous season that whole story would have been like five episodes. But here, one episode he had back pain, the next he saw a doctor, the next he got the test results, the next he told his family, the next he told the guys... etc. Same thing with Tommy/Janet/Sheila. They're dragging it out because they have to fill 22 episodes instead of 13. Then they add yet another smart, hot woman who is inexplicably attracted to Tommy... Seriously, if there are any ladies on the thread, please advise, is Leary that incredible that he can not only bag any girl he wants, but they all end up over-top-psychotic over him? I don't get it. I know, I know, it's a tv show. 

I will say that I was already prepared to stop watching after last season, but I begrudgingly caught the premiere and was hooked back in. Every show has it's ups and downs.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

mrdazzo7 said:


> is Leary that incredible that he can not only bag any girl he wants, but they all end up over-top-psychotic over him? I don't get it.


He's a fireman ... chicks dig the uniform.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I wonder if they are putting about 13 weeks worth of material into a 22 week run. I have kept up with this but I will be glad when the season is over this year. I hope for better next year.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Did I miss something or was the just not any kind of scene where they showed us the genesis of the idea of using Tommy's drunk family and turning the bar into some kind of hipster hangout where kids go to ogle at old school drunks?


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

busyba said:


> Did I miss something or was the just not any kind of scene where they showed us the genesis of the idea of using Tommy's drunk family and turning the bar into some kind of hipster hangout where kids go to ogle at old school drunks?


Yeah that was wierd. I think they cut a scene that might've explained that. I think you have it right, though. For some reason, these hipster kids want to be around these drunks. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Supfreak26 said:


> Yeah that was wierd. I think they cut a scene that might've explained that. I think you have it right, though. For some reason, these hipster kids want to be around these drunks. Makes no sense to me.


And they were taking pictures with their cell phones too.

It was like some kind of weird living museum exhibit of barflies.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

busyba said:


> And they were taking pictures with their cell phones too.
> 
> It was like some kind of weird living museum exhibit of barflies.


And they were drinking cheap booze out of expensive brand bottles so the kids would want to drink the expensive stuff. Why would these kids want to be like these old drunks.

This was way out there for even this show. Totally unnecessary.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Supfreak26 said:


> And they were drinking cheap booze out of expensive brand bottles so the kids would want to drink the expensive stuff. Why would these kids want to be like these old drunks.
> 
> This was way out there for even this show. Totally unnecessary.


Yeah that whole scene seemed like it belonged in another episode/show. It just seemed so random. Maybe the show isn't trying to "spoon feed" the audience by explaining random stuff like that, who knows. They've tried a ton of different "themes" for the bar so maybe we're just supposed to go with it? It didn't make sense in execution (in terms of lack of set-up) or in content (in terms of "there's no way anyone on earth actually does this). Just odd.

Anyway, does anyone else think Franco is gonna be fighting Carla? I'd be surprised if it wasn't her... That's the only thing that makes sense.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

mrdazzo7 said:


> Anyway, does anyone else think Franco is gonna be fighting Carla? I'd be surprised if it wasn't her... That's the only thing that makes sense.


Oh absolutely. I'm seeing that coming from a mile away.

And I bet she kicks his ass too.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Pretty good episode last night. A few twists I don't think we saw coming.



Spoiler



And nice it was Shelia free. Her scenes are just too much for me to listen to anymore.



Not sure if I can talk about the episode or not as it seems many are weeks behind. And I hate dealing with spoiler tags.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

jcondon said:


> Pretty good episode last night. A few twists I don't we saw coming.


Way to go, Lieu! :up:

A lot of those little plotlines were wrapped up last night, but the previews for the finale next week looked pretty good.


----------



## tms317 (May 2, 2003)

Loved the Lieu wrap up!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

busyba said:


> Oh absolutely. I'm seeing that coming from a mile away.
> 
> And I bet she kicks his ass too.


So apparently I was completely wrong about that. 

I wonder if that really was the original storyline and they abandoned it late for some reason. I only say that because, while the payoff was pretty funny, it was pretty anti-climactic as compared to the setup.

But seeing Uncle Teddy helicopter that chick was worth watching the entire season. 

Lou's Revenge had me cheering at the TV. That wasn't his plan from the beginning though, was it? I think he was a true believer and only got suspicious when he heard about the "inheritance", and then when the digging revealed the lies, he got ticked off and decided to exact justice.

The bit with Ellie's crash at the end was a little heavy-handed I thought. Oh noes! She was DUI _and_ operating her cell phone!  I bet FX got a whole year's worth of PSA credits out of that one scene.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

busyba said:


> The bit with Ellie's crash at the end was a little heavy-handed I thought.


Yeah, and the lead up to it was so drawn out it was obvious she was going to get smacked. So when it actually happened it didn't have that "make you jump" shock value.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I think he changed his mind at the wedding around the prenup signing.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

busyba said:


> The bit with Ellie's crash at the end was a little heavy-handed I thought. Oh noes! She was DUI _and_ operating her cell phone!  I bet FX got a whole year's worth of PSA credits out of that one scene.


What song was playing during that scene?


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

markz said:


> What song was playing during that scene?


 I just looked it up because I was wondering the same thing. It's "Grounds for Divorce" by Elbow, and is currently in the commercial for the House season premiere, which I think aired during the episode because when the song was on in the show I was all "I know I've heard this in a trailer for something, but can't remember what it it was..."


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

mrdazzo7 said:


> I just looked it up because I was wondering the same thing. It's "Grounds for Divorce" by Elbow, and is currently in the commercial for the House season premiere, which I think aired during the episode because when the song was on in the show I was all "I know I've heard this in a trailer for something, but can't remember what it it was..."


Thanks!


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Good to see that Kenny got his! Awesome!


marksman said:


> I think he changed his mind at the wedding around the prenup signing.





Spoiler



Nah. I'm sure he would have signed it. Otherwise she probably would not have married him. I think it had more to do with a little research into who she really was and her being an idiot for putting that money into a joint checking account. Plus, what is she going to do? Take him to court for breaking the pre-nup? I doubt it. Especially since she married him under a false identity, has an existing warrant under her real identity and probably one or two more under other ID's. I'd say that Leiu has to worry more about who she will send after him to get her money back.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

tms317 said:


> Loved the Lieu wrap up!


Made me smile big time....although the actress is hawt. Sorry to see her go from that perspective. But that was done about as well as anything ever done on this show.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

The only problem they had with the episode was they REALLY telegraphed the ending. Something like this seems to happen at the end of every season.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

Great ep! Loved that Leui got his. I really didn't expect that. I'm not liking the new girl that Tommy's chasing. She was interesting at first and now she just annoys me. Why Tommy would want to be with such a psycho is beyond me. However look at his track record. Par for the course I suppose. 

I liked this show much better when it was 13 eps. I feel like this season has been going forever and it really is all over the place.

The fight scene was hilarious, btw. Although I couldn't figure out why the lesbian threw her drink in some other guy's face. Wierd.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Supfreak26 said:


> Although I couldn't figure out why the lesbian threw her drink in some other guy's face. Wierd.


Ya know, I kept instant replaying that over-and-over because I was thinking the same thing. Even did it in slow motion to make sure I was seeing what I thought I was seeing.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Supfreak26 said:


> Great ep! Loved that Leui got his. I really didn't expect that. I'm not liking the new girl that Tommy's chasing. She was interesting at first and now she just annoys me. Why Tommy would want to be with such a psycho is beyond me. However look at his track record. Par for the course I suppose.
> 
> I liked this show much better when it was 13 eps. I feel like this season has been going forever and it really is all over the place.
> 
> The fight scene was hilarious, btw. Although I couldn't figure out why the lesbian threw her drink in some other guy's face. Wierd.


I think Tommy has a real insecurity complex. He needs people, and especially women to like him. Notice how she keeps rejecting him and he keeps coming back for more. He does the same with Sheila, and to some extent his ex. He calls them PITAs yet always goes back.

I think this season was a bit long, some of the episodes seemed like filler. That said, I will miss it after next week. Is this being renewed?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> Is this being renewed?


This press release from TheFutonCritic is dated 8 August 09 and seems to be saying that it will come back for at least 18 episodes next spring.


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Good to see that Kenny got his! Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



He didn't violate the prenup. The terms of that agreement control what happens to assets in the event the couple divorces. They're still married... he spent all the money. Totally legal. Done deal. BTW, I can't believe she'd do the prenup thing, and then put *all* the money in a joint account. She doesn't strike me as that stupid.

Now all he needs to do is get the marriage annulled  Go Leui!!


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

d-dub said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



True. The only way the prenup would have any authority is if they were divorcing. As for the checking account. Maybe she was just arrogant enough to think that she had him totally snowed again?


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I really didn't see Leiu's actions coming. Total surprise to me. I figured he would be the one getting screwed again by Candy. Too bad Candy will be leaving - Milena Govich is hot.

I think they telegraphed the final scene a bit too much. I liked the music, but the repeated switching from the car to the bar and back was too blatant. I was like, "So crash all ready." Some of the anti-drunk-driving PSA commercials are much more shocking.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

d-dub said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Are they even legally married? I don't think so. And wouldn't the prenup be void since her real name isn't even on the document? This is more boyfriend bought stuff with GF money. They broke up. She can't sue him in small claims since she is 'on the run'.

Either way cool as hell. Glad he got over on her.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

justen_m said:


> I really didn't see Leiu's actions coming. Total surprise to me. I figured he would be the one getting screwed again by Candy.


I thought he liked getting screwed by Candy and therefore wanted to keep her around (whether or not she was being honest with him)


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

This was just posted on TV Guide... The show's Sixth season will be the last... 19 episodes split 10 next year and 9 in 2011 to coincide with the 10 year anniversary of 9/11.

http://www.tvguide.com/News/Rescue-Me-End-1009292.aspx


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

What was really funny is that during the opening brawl, I was texting someone and we were discussing what we were watching. She said, "I'm watching Breakfast at Tiffany's." My response: "I'm watching firefighters fight lesbians." Good timing. I think I got the win on that one.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Sparty99 said:


> What was really funny is that during the opening brawl, I was texting someone and we were discussing what we were watching. She said, "I'm watching Breakfast at Tiffany's." My response: "I'm watching firefighters fight lesbians." Good timing. I think I got the win on that one.


LOL, was George Costanza watching her her?


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Sparty99 said:


> What was really funny is that during the opening brawl, I was texting someone and we were discussing what we were watching. She said, "I'm watching Breakfast at Tiffany's." My response: "I'm watching firefighters fight lesbians." Good timing. I think I got the win on that one.


:up::up::up:
Sparty99 FTW!!!


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

mrdazzo7 said:


> This was just posted on TV Guide... The show's Sixth season will be the last... 19 episodes split 10 next year and 9 in 2011 to coincide with the 10 year anniversary of 9/11.
> 
> http://www.tvguide.com/News/Rescue-Me-End-1009292.aspx


Hmmm. Odds that Tommy dies by the end of the series?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Hmmm. Odds that Tommy dies *by* the end of the series?


I assume you mean "at", right? You're not suggesting that he would die before the last episode...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Sparty99 said:


> What was really funny is that during the opening brawl, I was texting someone and we were discussing what we were watching. She said, "I'm watching Breakfast at Tiffany's." My response: "I'm watching firefighters fight lesbians." Good timing. I think I got the win on that one.


That is so full of win.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Amnesia said:


> I assume you mean "at", right? You're not suggesting that he would die before the last episode...


Actually I am. One or two before the last episode. Maybe set it up so that Lieu starts seeing him like he's been seeing Jimmy & the rest. Where it turns out that they actually were ghosts and not just hallucinations.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> I assume you mean "at", right? You're not suggesting that he would die before the last episode...


It has been done elsewhere with great success - why not?


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't think anyone else has mentioned this... but what about all the VW and vitamin water plugging? I know this seems to be happening more and more in shows (it's funny when 30 Rock makes fun of it)... but the VW touareg (?) in the last 2 eps... thought it was a bit ridiculous.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

they've been doing that for a couple of seasons now. Cadillac Escalade, VW a couple of different times and other stuff that I don't recall right away. I don't mind it unless it's just absolutely whoring themselves out to it. Mention it a couple of times, show the product like it should be there. Don't make it totally obvious. (cough Biggest Loser cough)


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

LOL!!!!!!! That is so cool. Breakfast at Tiffany's blah!!!! Firefighters fighting Lesbians, my kind of show.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Cindy1230 said:


> but the VW touareg (?) in the last 2 eps...


It was a Routan, actually.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

I thought the finale was superb, didn't see that coming!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

pjenkins said:


> I thought the finale was superb, didn't see that coming!


:up::up:


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

No? not even with all the talk that's been going on in this thread?

I don't get it, didn't Teddy kill the drunk driver that killed Tommy's son? Even though they are drunks I figured drunk driving would be the ONE thing none of them would do or allow others to do. I guess that shows you that's how much control they lost?? I dunno, but I was definitely out of this season and was going to give up after it, but now that I know next season is the final I might as well stick through it and see how it turns out.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

pjenkins said:


> I thought the finale was superb, didn't see that coming!


Unfortunately I saw it coming. Michael Ausiello on ew.com had posted a "blind spoiler" stating that a series lead on a summer show would be shot repeatedly by a family member, seemingly out of nowhere. Since half the shows on his original list are over, and he took a few out of the running, it was down to RM, True Blood, and I think Mad Men. Coupled with the preview last week of Teddy aiming a gun at Tommy, and well... there you go.

Anyway, it was a good finale. Sheila and Janet beating the guy that broke up their fight was funny. I liked Teddy's speech to Tommy about how nothing bad ever happens to him. I think the writer's made a great choice by not only physically injuring him, but also having Teddy remind everyone of all the f'ed up things he does and how there's never any penance. Tommy needs to have his ass kicked so while this was out of left field, it works. If anything it should give them plenty of material to fill out the remaining 19 episodes.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Sheila reached a new level of evil this time. I'm glad she received some retribution, but it wasn't nearly enough.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

My question is, when are they going to do something about Damian? I mean, this kid is listening in on conversations by guys in the house and then blabbing every word to his _mom_, for pity's sake! I can't believe that little pissant would still be there, have all his hair, and wandering around like he owns the place after the stunts he's been pulling. I dearly hope they rectify this glaring plot hole, with prejudice (Damian irks me at the best of times).

I did _so_ love the entire Sheila/Janet/Kelly scene, every second of it. The beatdown with the trash can lid at the end was completely classic. Was I the only one who was half expecting to discover that Kelly made it up, about losing her baby?

I, for one, was pretty shocked at the ending. I watched last week's previews and they showed Teddy shooting one of the bottles. So when he came into the bar I knew he was going to pull the gun. Then when he said he had only one bullet I was pissed because I thought I had been spoiled by the preview and knew no one was going to get shot. Then when Tommy was shot (twice!!) I was actually _more_ surprised. That first one in the chest looked pretty serious, I have to say. Given the scenes of the various women in Tommy's life I suspect next season will open with one or more of them storming the bar looking for him, resulting in Tommy being saved.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

or he dies and the rest of the season is about them dealing with his loss, with him pulling a jimmy visiting people.... nah, that won't work for 19+episodes or whatever they are doing


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Don't forget that he and Lieu also "kidnapped" Katie (which seems like a really dumb idea). And I wonder how Damien will treat Tommy for leaving his mom handcuffed to the bed.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

What a great episode! 

I agree about Damien getting away with FAR TOO MUCH stuff for a probie. Hopefully they will remedy this next season. 

Totally did not see the whole Teddy thing happening. Once it started, I thought he was going to force Tommy to kill him since he killed that drunk driver for Tommy.

Best quote of the night. "The short one. She's like Joe Pesci with t**s."


----------



## Cindy1230 (Oct 31, 2003)

madscientist said:


> I did _so_ love the entire Sheila/Janet/Kelly scene, every second of it.


I thought Sheila was genuinely funny in the scene, crazy funny, but I LOL'd, and it also looked like Maura Tierney was laughed too.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

windracer said:


> And I wonder how Damien will treat Tommy for leaving his mom handcuffed to the bed.


And he'll have to go fishing for the key...


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Oh crap, that was the last one? Bastards.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Oh crap, that was the last one? Bastards.


Not _ever_. Just this season.

Apparently, the total number of remaining episodes has been set at 19, and I think they're doing it across two seasons and scheduling it such that the final episode will be on or near 9/11/2011, the 10th anniversary of 9/11.


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

As for the topic, I still watch and still love it.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Yup, I still watch it and love it. The finale was great. I liked that the best parts of this episode were all centered around Shelia.


----------

